# Apprenticeship



## Jbowyer24

Hey everyone, new to the site....

I have just received my letter from NEAT stating that I passed my aptitude test, It was pretty difficult for me given all the complicated algebra, but the reading portion was a breeze. The woman I talked to said she couldn't give me my exact score but told me I scored well above average. I Have an interview coming up here in a few weeks and I have a few questions. 

First, is there anything that I should go over prior to the interview to make sure I know that they will ask me. 

Second, should I go for the suit and tie? My uncle said not to and is union already but everyone else I have talked to suggests I do so. 

Third, Does anyone know if I will receive my ranking after the interview or is it basically up in the air? 

And last but not least, How long after the interview (given I meet their requirements) will it take to start working? 

I do have my class A along with CPR First aid AED certs already taken care of.

Any response would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Jbowyer24

Maybe I should specify, its for Outside Lineman apprenticeship.


----------



## cwsims84

Shirt, tie, slacks and some nice shoes.. They really do take your appearance into consideration. It's a clear indicator of how serious you think the interview and the job is!


----------



## fiieeldy

cwsims84 said:


> Shirt, tie, slacks and some nice shoes.. They really do take your appearance into consideration. It's a clear indicator of how serious you think the interview and the job is!


What if I dress in long sleeve dikkiee work shirt? and work pants? Clean but look ready to work..? Would that be ok or not. u think?

this site wont let me say ****ie work shirt wtf??!!


----------



## jett95

fiieeldy said:


> What if I dress in long sleeve dikkiee work shirt? and work pants? Clean but look ready to work..? Would that be ok or not. u think?
> 
> this site wont let me say ****ie work shirt wtf??!!


Do you kiss your mother with that mouth


----------



## fiieeldy

jett95 said:


> Do you kiss your mother with that mouth


Who kisses their mother?? That's incest my friend....:no:


----------



## Jbowyer24

I wore suit and tie and got a letter stating I was on the waiting list to be picked off of, they didn't give me my rank. However I know there are 115 people On the list and they told me at the interview I "wouldn't be on the bottom" I'd over dress if I were you. It really can't hurt. They're all suits that interview you so why not dress to impress. I'm just waiting on a call to start boot camp. Are you going inside or outside?


----------



## amk

fiieeldy said:


> Who kisses their mother?? That's incest my friend....:no:


 I kiss my mother just not in the mouth
Not sure kissing your mom in the mouth would be incest but sure would be nasty


----------



## nicktr1

Had my interview at local 126 infeb 2012 yhey told me I was exactly what they were looking for in a apprentice have my class a cdl but still havent received a call does anyone know if the have been doing bootcamps


----------



## pudge565

nicktr1 said:


> Had my interview at local 126 infeb 2012 yhey told me I was exactly what they were looking for in a apprentice have my class a cdl but still havent received a call does anyone know if the have been doing bootcamps


I believe they only do 1 bootcamp per year IIRC.


----------



## Jbowyer24

In jersey they do two... Not sure about 126


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> In jersey they do two... Not sure about 126


Ok thanks I live in wilmington but when I filled out the app they said I would be out of jersey hows work there. Is neat the only way to get my apprentiship?


----------



## Jbowyer24

No clue really lol just waiting on the list like you... When did you interview and test? I'd be 351 assuming you'd be the same.


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> No clue really lol just waiting on the list like you... When did you interview and test? I'd be 351 assuming you'd be the same.


Last February


----------



## nicktr1

nicktr1 said:


> Last February


Did u go out to 126 to test and interview?


----------



## Jbowyer24

Damn you must have just missed a camp. I tested and everything last may. I'm just trying to be patient, hopefully we get called soon. They had a camp in September but heard only two guys from 351 were pulled for it. Should be another one Februaryish


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> Damn you must have just missed a camp. I tested and everything last may. I'm just trying to be patient, hopefully we get called soon. They had a camp in September but heard only two guys from 351 were pulled for it. Should be another one Februaryish


Damnnn lol at my interview the business agent said they had ran one in December but does everyone go out to 126 for bootcamp


----------



## Jbowyer24

No they pick however many contractors request... Based off your rank on the list. And out here boot camp is at local 400 wall NJ


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> No they pick however many contractors request... Based off your rank on the list. And out here boot camp is at local 400 wall NJ


Ohhh I see have u called a b.a how do u know all this?


----------



## Jbowyer24

Good luck getting in touch with a BA lol, I have a buddy in 456 and I also have a cousin in local 399 ironworkers. My cousins president is close with guys out of the IBEW and just let me know how the whole process goes. Wish he could help me get in but that's not how NEAT operates.


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> Good luck getting in touch with a BA lol, I have a buddy in 456 and I also have a cousin in local 399 ironworkers. My cousins president is close with guys out of the IBEW and just let me know how the whole process goes. Wish he could help me get in but that's not how NEAT operates.


Lol my brother is a steam fitter out of lu85 in Michigan same process he said blow up the b.a lol guess not but keep in touch if you here anything I appreciate the info


----------



## Jbowyer24

I tried the BA Route, no response. I just put in for steamfitters lu420 in Philly. I'm going to try to crack into whatever I can. All else fails come April I can get I to 399 ironworkers almost guaranteed.


----------



## Jbowyer24

I want the linemans apprenticeship more than anything, but putting my future on hold is not in the books I need to make moves.


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> I want the linemans apprenticeship more than anything, but putting my future on hold is not in the books I need to make moves.


Yeah same here did u get ur cdl?


----------



## pudge565

nicktr1 said:


> Yeah same here did u get ur cdl?


CDL is required to even apply for the apprenticeship. I only have my permit, unable to find a vehicle to use for driving and testing to get my actual license.


----------



## Jbowyer24

I have my class-a


----------



## Jbowyer24

Plus first aid/CPR/aed training. I'm also taking a few classes currently on electrical fundamentals and theory to get a second interview opportunity to up my score in May.


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> I have my class-a


Yeah me too but hate my job


----------



## nicktr1

U find any crane training?


----------



## Jbowyer24

I hate my job as well Lol I got my
Cdl specifically for this though. No crane training


----------



## nicktr1

Jbowyer24 said:


> I hate my job as well Lol I got my
> Cdl specifically for this though. No crane training


Same boat one of the board members frowned 9n that **** lol


----------



## javico

I was wondering if anyone could advise me about the aptitude test and the material in it? 

Any specific questions i should look into for when preparing for the math and reading? 

Thanks


----------



## outlandishspore

javico said:


> I was wondering if anyone could advise me about the aptitude test and the material in it?
> 
> Any specific questions i should look into for when preparing for the math and reading?
> 
> Thanks


To studying for my test, I went to the local junior college websites and took their practice placement tests for math and english. I just took the test last week, so I do not know how I did, but it felt like the questions were all very similar.


----------



## nicktr1

Have u heard anything


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032

I applied last September, still no call. I talked to a gentleman from NEAT, he said there is an "organized" bootcamp coming up for 24 guys. Other than that, just wait on the phone call or when it comes time to re-apply again, do so.


----------

